# [Consulta] Gentoo + Sabayon

## fellsword

Saludos.

Como puedo usar los repos de sabayon para instalar sus paquetes?

Por que encontré el overlay de sabayon, pero no se que hace realmente y también esta un paquete en gentoo.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=sabayon

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/app-admin/sabayon

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Como puedo usar los repos de sabayon para instalar sus paquetes? 

 

puedes clonarlo a mano o usar layman para instalar paquetes del overlay que quieras.

Si usas el overlay de sabayon en gentoo aténte a las conscuencias, seguramente tendrás mas de un problema.

la aplicación sabayon sirve para crear perfiles de escritorio en gnome, mas en su web : https://live.gnome.org/Sabayon/

saluetes

----------

## fellsword

Mmmm, es que quería instalar paquetes de el, pero mejor me apego a los overlays comunes.

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

 *fellsword wrote:*   

> Saludos.
> 
> Como puedo usar los repos de sabayon para instalar sus paquetes?
> 
> Por que encontré el overlay de sabayon, pero no se que hace realmente y también esta un paquete en gentoo.
> ...

 

Tampoco creo que sea una buena idea!

----------

## tuxtor

Yo tengo el overlay de sabayon porque ciertos paquetes que me interesan estan ahi (0ad por ejemplo) mi consejo es que si vas a instalar el overlay lo enmascares con package.mask y solo desenmascares los paquetes que vayas a usar con packages.unmask asi los paquetes de portage de Gentoo siempre van a tener prioridad.

Me ha pasado con otros overlays que cuando actualizo el sistema termino con paquetes que hacen funcional mal mi sistema.

----------

## JotaCE

Estos hibiridos raros..... no me gustan nada de nada!

----------

